# Newbie - PCOS, on Cyclogest & Metformin, TTC



## Belle723 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi Everyone!  

Background info...

I was diagnosed with PCOS when I was 17. I had only had 3 periods since my first at the age of 14 so something was clearly wrong. I was put on the pill to regulate and ended up staying on it for 10 years and came off it 7 months ago. No surprise I've had no periods whatsoever since then and therefore haven't been ovulating. 

I've been to my GP 3 times since I came off the pill begging to be referred to check what was wrong but each time they basically said I was stressing myself out for no reason and to come back after a year of not having any natural period. I ended up booking a private consultation as I couldn't wait any longer. The private gyno i saw 2 weeks ago was completely appalled by my situation with the GP and has written a letter to my GP practice asking for them to refer me immediately to him but on the NHS as it can prove to be extremely expensive privately. ( I am forever grateful to him!).

Current situation...

Anyway, so the consultant I saw did a pelvic scan on me and both of my ovaries are severly polycystic and enlarged to double the size than what they should be. My lining is also very thin and my 'Stroma' is very dense and thick, whatever that means?

He said that I have the 'lean variant' of PCOS - basically meaning I don't have the typical symptoms like hirsutism, weight gain etc. I am however losing hair like no one's business but am not sure if that's because I have a lot of hair to begin with on my head or if that's due to the PCOS.

He decided to start me on meds immediately and we will just pick up where we left off when I get my NHS referral through.

I was put on Cyclogest (progesterone) 400mg twice a day for 12 days and Metformin 1500mg from now until I am in my 3rd month of pregnancy whenever that will be.

I've always had a sweet tooth but my cravings since I started on the meds (2 weeks ago) have gone insane. I literally want to eat everything and anything as long as its bad for you. Is this normal? Has anyone else had these cravings? I thought Metformin was supposed to regulate your blood sugar levels and therefore you wouldn't crave sugar as much.

I'm really hoping the Cyclogest induces my period and ovulation. I have just ordered a basal thermometer from Amazon and will start to temp chart once I get my period.

Is there anyone else out there with a similar story to mine? Whether you went through it in the past or are going through it now I would love to hear from you so I know I'm not alone and so I don't feel so   whenever I see a sugary treat.

lots of luck to all of you TTC'ing  xxxx


----------



## Belle723 (Nov 22, 2013)

Hi again,

Sorry I forgot to point out that the consultant wasn't appalled at me not being referred for infertility. I know that can only happen a year after you have started trying. I wanted to get referred as my GP doesn't prescribe anything to help 'induce' your period. To get meds to just regulate myself I needed to see the consultant.

xx


----------



## Cherry Tree (Apr 8, 2007)

to FF, Belle723!!! Have a good look round the site, post in whatever section you want and make yourself at home. There are so many sections here with a huge amount of information, so whatever you are going through there will be someone here to help you.

Here are a few links that I think might help you.

PCOS ~ CLICK HERE

IVF General chat ~ CLICK HERE

Keep a diary of your treatment (or read the experiences of others) ~ CLICK HERE

Cycle Buddies (undergoing treatment at the same time) - CLICK HERE

Regional ~ CLICK HERE

What Every New Member Needs To Know (includes a list of common abbreviations) ~   CLICK HERE

Our live chat room has a new member chat at 8pm on Wednesday. Here is our Chat Zone section which will give you info on other chats: CLICK HERE

Please feel free to ask more questions here, or on any other part of the site, there will be wonderful helpful people there to give you lots of support, information and cyber hugs if you need it. We go through all the highs and lows of treatment together.

Good luck!

Cherry


----------

